# shouted at an ignorant chav!!!



## macM (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey there!

This may not be seen as a positive step but what the hell...

I was walking down the high street with my sister, her boyfriend, and my boyfriend.
I am 6ft tall and I had heels on, and also floral tights (Which I LOVE!!!)
Anyways, this group of about four teenage girls were behind us and started going on about how tall I was like it was a bad thing, then they were going on about my tights so we started arguing with them...
Then it turned to shouting....
Ive not shouted at anyone that wasnt my boyfriend (Ha!) in about 5 years, and it was mostly my boyfriend and sister doing the arguing but then I turned round and properly shouted at them, without shaking voice or legs!!
I also somehow did an "attitude hand" which is something I only ever do as a joke, dunno what happened it just came out!!
:clap:clap
And that is my triumph. Im turning twenty next month so its not so bad, they looked about 16 and they needed to be told! :yes What is wrong with society? :no


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Good for you for finding the courage to tell them off! I doubt I could do that in that kind of situation, much as inside I might really want to.


----------



## saym (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats great, good for you..I'd never have that kind of courage!


----------



## Peekyboo (Aug 26, 2006)

*HIGH FIVES* first, I have to say that is awesome you're comfortable with yourself. I'm 5'8 and I only wear flats lol But it feels damn good to stand up for yourself doesn't it, I think we internalize a lot and take a lot of crap from a lot of people, it gets old. I don't know if some 'kids' are getting parenting correctly at home, but its kind of bad when a complete stranger has to do it for them.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I read about these chavs somewhere.... but I didn't know that girls could be chavs too...


----------



## giggles (Apr 30, 2009)

Good on ya for sticking up 4 urself!!


----------



## Dryslyd (Jul 9, 2009)

Well done you! 
If they think they're so 'special and perfect' to dish it out, then they should be 'special and perfect' enough to take the reprocussions of their actions straight back at them. They sound like idiots.

I think people are getting more and more cheeky and rude as time goes by.......saying that, it's probably my age that makes me think that!


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know why, but I think what you did is kinda sexy.


----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

I think what you did was a good thing! What are you supposed to do? Keep walking? Girls are just really jealous. It's offensive.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Funny thread title.

Chavs always go about in groups like lil bucky/cider drinking rats lol i woulda put them in their place too.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

:clap:clap:clap
Good job! Those twits were just jealous, I hate how cruel girls can be to each other. :no I'm glad you stood up to them!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Funny thread title.


Seconded! I wouldn't have click on it otherwise.

Good for you OP...stick it to the Vicky Pollards of this world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I've done the attitude hand before - a quick sweep-turn of the hand right, palm to back? Nice! :lol


----------

